# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τιμές Μαλινουά

## Kizariotis

Σημερα πηγα σε μαγαζι με πουλια στην Κομοτηνη να δω τι υπαρχει απο καναρινια σε ζευγαρι ρατσας.Υπηρχε ζευγαρι μαλινουα στα 185 ευρω με τον αρσενικο βαθμολογημενο(141) με δαχτυλιδι και χαρτια διαγωνισμων.Ο αρσενικος απο μονος του εκανε 135 ευρω.Ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η τιμη?

----------


## koukoulis

Για Αθήνα σε βαθμολογημένο μαλινουά 2 petshops που είχα ρωτήσει πέρυσι ζήταγαν παραπλήσιες τιμές. Χρονολογία γέννησης ρώτησες; Λέγεται ότι το κελάϊδησμά τους σταθεροποιείται στα 3 χρόνια, αλλά τότε μπορεί να έχει μειωθεί η γονιμότητά τους.

----------


## PAIANAS

Όταν κάποιος θέλει ξεχωριστό πουλί (οποιουδήποτε είδους ..) ,αφού ρωτήσει ,αφού διαβάσει ,αφού νοιώσει έτοιμος ..κάνει έρευνα αγοράς κυρίως με τη συνδρομή (η με ερώτηση ) ανθρώπων που εμπιστεύεται (κι αν όχι τουλάχιστον γνωρίζει ..) ,επιλέγοντας πουλί από εκτροφέα .Έτσι μπορεί να τον συμβουλευτεί ,να τον ακολουθήσει στον τρόπο και στη μεθοδολογία εκτροφής και να αναπτυχθεί προσωπική επαφή που είναι σημαντική ιδίως όταν επιλέγουμε ζωντανούς οργανισμούς ...Αν δεν μπορούν να καλυφθούν οι παραπάνω παράγοντες/παράμετροι  ,τότε επιλέγουμε από πετ σόπ ,κάνοντας παράλληλα και το σταυρό μας αν αυτό που μας πλασσάρουν , ανταποκρίνεται στη σχέση ποιότητα/τιμή .

----------


## Kizariotis

Χρονολογια 2011 μου ειπε οποτε περιπου χρονιαρικο ειναι.Φιλε παιανα εδω περα ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις εκτροφεα και ειδικα σε αυτες τις ρατσες.Να σου πω σε αυτο που λες δεν εχεις και αδικο γιατι πηραν τα αυτια μου σε συζητηση να λενε για μαλινουα αρσενικο 40 ευρω το οποιο το εχει ανθρωπος με 220 καναρινια που το κανει για προσωπικη του χρηση.Σε αυτο ναι οντως δεν ξερω τι μου πλασαρει.Οπως και στο μαγαζι που σας ειπα πουληθηκε ζευγαρι γκλοστερ 90 ευρω με δαχτυλιδια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο ..αρκεί να ξέρεις που και με ποιόν θα το ψάξεις ..
Αλλά από την άλλη (και μην το πάρεις προσωπικά ) αν δε ματώσεις (έστω στην τσέπη ) ,δε μαθαίνεις !

----------


## vag21

το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να μην βιαστεις.οσες φορες βιαστηκα πληρωσα διπλασιες τιμες απο την αξια τους.τα περισσοτερα πετ φερνουν πουλια απο το εξωτερικο και κυριως απο το βελγιο οταν προκειτε για malinua.ειμαι της γνωμης οπως ειπε και ο νικος να παρεις απο ελληνα εκτροφεα ωστε να μπορεις να τον "ενοχλεις" με τυχον προβληματα.η βαθμολογια βγαινει απο το συνολο των φωνων πολλαπλασιασμενο επι 3.καλο ειναι να εχουν καλη βαθμολογια στις 3 βασικες τους φωνες κλοκ,μπολ,ρολ.

----------


## jk21

Σιμο αν η βαθμολογια ειναι πραγματικη τουλαχιστον για ελληνικα δεδομενα συλλογων ειναι πολυ καλη .το πουλακι σου ειπανε ειναι απο εδω ή ξενο; τι λεει το δαχτυλιδι ; μηπως το σημειωσες ; την βαθμολογια την ειχε σε διαγωνισμο στα << μονα >> ; μηπως ειναι συνολο σε κατηγορια series ;

----------


## Kizariotis

Δημητρη τι να σου πω τωρα βιαστικα πηγα να ρωτησω μονο τιμες.Ειπε να μου δειξει τα χαρτια του αλλα λογω τις δουλειας δεν μπορουσα να κατσω παραπανω και συνηθως εχουν ενα τροπο συμπεριφορας ''αν δεν αγορασεις τι τα ρωτας ολα αυτα'' δεν μπορεσα να το δω κι απο κοντα,αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εψησε πολυ ασχημα αλλα πολλα τα λεφτα αρηηη.Το μονο που μου ειπε ηταν αυτο οτι ειναι βαθμολογημενο με 141 βαθμους και οτι ειναι γεννημενο το 2011 και ηδη καποιος ενδιαφεροταν να το παρει.Μαζι με το θυληκο η τιμη εβγαινε στα 180-185 ευρω.

----------


## nautikos52

141!!!!!!! Τέτοιο πουλί σε ελληνικό διαγωνισμό τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι δεν έχω δει. Πρόσεχε η φίσα του πουλιού πρέπει να έχει την σφραγίδα του κριτή και την υπογραφή. Επίσης έχε υπόψη σου ότι τέτοια πουλιά δύσκολα τα δίνουν οι εκτροφείς αφού τα κρατούν για δασκάλους. Επίσης με τέτοια βαθμολογία η τιμή σίγουρα θα ήταν υψηλότερη. Επίσης έχε υπόψη σου ότι τα χρονιάρικα χρειάζονται υπενθύμιση από το δάσκαλό τους στην πρώτη πτερόρροια οπότε το ότι βρίσκεται στο pet είναι σίγουρο ότι το ρεπερτόριο θα διαφοροποιηθεί αφού θα πάρει φωνές από τα πουλιά εκεί.

----------


## Kizariotis

Θα προσπαθησω να περασω ξανα να ρωτησω περισσοτερα αν δεν το εχουν παρει μεχρι τοτε.Και ολο αυτο γινεται με το σκεπτικο το δικο μου να ασχοληθω με μια ρατσα πλεον και να προχωρησω σε εγγραφη μου σε καποιο συλλογο και οτι συνεπάγεται αυτο.Αλλα και σε αυτους τους καιρους τα 200 ευρω ειναι πολλα για να τα δωσεις σε ενα μαγαζι και οχι οπως μου λετε σε ενα εκτροφεα που μπορω να τον βρω και ανα πασα στιγμη.

----------


## δημητρα

αμα εχει 141 βαθμους φισα ερχομαι κομοτηνη κ το παιρνω, αυτοι στα πετ ειναι τρομεροι.
ο πρωταθλητης οεμ εχει βαθμολογια 126, το ειχε γυναικα νομιζω κ εκανε 7 η 8 κλοκ, 
αυτο που λες εχει 15 βαθμους διαφορα, θα ψαξω να βρω ποσο πηρε το μαλλινουα που πηρε το χρυσο στο παγκοσμιο. επισης συμφωνω 100% με τον κ.νικο (nautikos 52) οτι αμα ειναι χρονιαρικο θα εχει παρει φωνες απο αλλα καναρινια του πετ.
για να παρεις καλο τραγουδιστη θελει χρημα κ εμπειρια γιατι αλλιων μπορουν να σου πουλησουν κιτρινο καναρινι για μαλλινουα

----------


## nautikos52

Από εκτροφέα η τιμή για αβαθμολόγητο κυμαίνεται από 30-40 ευρώ. Τώρα τα βαθμολογημένα οι τιμές ξεκινάνε από 60 μέχρι άστο καλύτερα. Πάντως θα σου συνιστούσα να απευθυνθείς σε εκτροφέα, ο οποίος θα σου δώσει και συμβουλές και θα σου διαλέξει το κατάλληλο πουλί γι΄αυτό που έχεις ως στόχο.

----------


## δημητρα

υπαρχουν πολλοι καλοι εκτροφεις στην ελλαδα κ μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν στα πρωτα βηματα, απλα θελει διαβασμα κ πολυ υπομονη, εμενα καποτε που ειχα μαλλινουα το πρωτο το πηρα 30 ευρο (96) βαθμους. 
μου το εδωσε για να εχω μια καλη αρχη μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας, πανω κατω μου το χαρισε. το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα εχεις μαλλινουα δεν πρεπει να εχεις αλλα καναρινια στον ιδιο χωρο, πραγματικα ειναι επιστημη αμα ρωτησεις τον nautiko 52 που εχει θα μπορει να σου γραφει ωρες.

----------


## nautikos52

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο η Δήμητρα. Τα μαλινουά είναι επιστήμη όπως και οι δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης της εκτροφής είναι απεριόριστες ως προς τη ποιότητα του κελαηδήσματος. Γι΄αυτό και στους διαγωνισμούς οι νικητές βγαίνουν μετά από χρόνια προσπάθειας και στις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## abscanary

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τη Δήμητρα. Στους διαγωνισμούς του ΟΕΜ τα καλύτερα πουλιά ήταν 126 βαθμών. Στους δε πανελήνιους 1 νομίζω πουλί έφτασε τους 132! Το πουλί αυτό φαντάζομαι ότι ο εκτροφέας του ΔΕΝ το πουλάει και αν το πουλήσει σίγουρα όχι 135 ευρώ! Για Μαλινουά 141 βαθμών δεν το συζητάω. Αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πουλί σίγουρα είναι πανάκριβο!

----------


## Kizariotis

Δεν θελω να το παρω μονο και μονο λογω της βαθμολογιας του.Βασικα δεν πηγα με αυτο το σκεπτικο.Εγω μπηκα και το πρωτο πραγμα που ειπα ηταν θελω ζευγαρι ρατσας γκλοστερ-τιμπραντο κι αυτος μου εδειξε αυτο γιατι ηταν και το μονο που ειχε.Το επομενο ζευγαρι να φανταστειτε που μου προτεινε ηταν ενα πορτοκαλι με 80 ευρω το αρσενικο.Απλα σκεφτηκα οτι αντι να ασχολουμαι με τα απλα καναρινια και την αναπαραγωγη τους να το σοβαρεψω ακομα περισσοτερο.Δεν θελω μαλινουα 200 βαθμων μονο και μονο για να κοκορευομαι οτι το εχω(προς θεου μην το παρει κανενας εδω μεσα προσωπικα) η για να κελαιδαει και να σπαει τζαμια αλλα για να αγαπησω ακομα περισσοτερο αυτο που κανω και μου αρεσει.Τωρα με αυτα που διαβαζω και σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας θα ψαξω να βρω αν μπορεσω ενα εκτροφεα στην περιοχη αν και το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο.
Αν και ο μαγαζατορας ηταν προθυμος να μου δειξει τα χαρτια του και την επομενη φορα θα του τα ζητησω να δω σφραγιδα και υπογραφη.

----------


## jk21

τωρα που ακουσα πορτοκαλι με 80  (κοκκινο αβαφο; ) ,αρχιζω και υποπτευομαι οτι το μαλινουα μαλλον ειναι απλο κιτρινο καναρινακι ...

οταν το ακουσες ειχε του χαρακτηριστικους αυτους ηχους;

----------


## PAIANAS

Aυτό θα έγραφα ρε δημήτρη ..πορτοκαλί με 80 ???...μακριά φίλε !! βρες τηλέφωνο του σ.φ.ω.π δράμας η καλύτερα γράψου και αφού γνωριστείς με τα παιδιά (και αρχίζεις να μπαίνεις στο θέμα καναρίνια φωνής..),τότε αγόρασε !!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα,
Ένα βαθμολογημένο μαλινουά με 141 πόντους είναι καλή τιμή αυτή που σας δώσανε, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι θα  πρέπει να ψάξετε για να βρείτε σε πιο διαγωνισμό και με ποιον κριτή που πήρε τέτοια βαθμολογία, αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξετε στα μαλινουά που έχουν μεγάλες βαθμολογίες όπως αυτό που αναφέρεται, αν είναι αληθινές και δεν είναι μαϊμούδες η βαθμολογίες  εγώ τα Μαλινουά που έχω τα πιο πολλά τα εχω  χαρίσει σε φίλους και αν τυχόν πουλήσω κάποιο ζευγάρι 100 euro δεν τα ξεπερνούν.

----------


## kz8

ειμαι απο κομοτηνη κ σου εχω στειλει πμ για εκτροφεα μαλινουα στην κομοτηνη με βαθμολογημενα μαλινουα και μη...
.κ νομιζω ειχε με 141 βαθμους εαν δεν κανω λαθος.κ το εδινε 250-300 ευρω.

εμεις απο εκει πηραμε οχι βαθμολογημενο κ η τιμη του ηταν 40-60 ευρω.τον συναντας αυτοπροσωπως κ αν παθει κατι το πουλακι τον συναντας ξανα κ τα βρισκετε...με τα πετ σοπ αντε να βρεις το δικιο σου....το λεω μακρυα απο πετ σοπ.καποιοι δεν τα προσεχουνε καθολου κ πολλα ειναι αρρωστα...καποιοι οχι ολοι.

----------


## jk21

141 σε ελληνικο πουλακι τα τελευταια χρονια δεν εχει υπαρξει απο οσο εχω δει σε αποτελεσματα διαγωνισμων .... κατι πρεπει να παιζει για να μαζευτηκανε τοσα πουλια με 141 ... προσοχη ! ειτε απο πετσοπαδικα ειτε απο εκτροφεα .οπου και να ειναι ,προσοχη σε σφραγιδες και υπογραφες !

----------


## kz8

121 ειναι τελικα

----------


## Kizariotis

Κατερινα πηγες και το ειδες?Αν ηταν το πουλακι μπροστα το χαρτακι επανω εγραφε 141 και ειμαι 100% σιγουρος γι αυτο.οχι μονο γιατι το ειδα με τα ματια μου αλλα και γιατι μου το ειπε τοσες φορες που μου εμεινε στο μυαλο.Μαλλον ο τυπος το αλλαξε

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Πρέπει να έχετε υπόψη σας ένα πράγμα για το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα η κρητές είναι πάντα δυο  μαζί που θα κρίνουν τα μαλινουά, και πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνη στην βαθμολογία που θα δώσουν σε ένα μαλινουά, ενώ σε πόλους άλλους διαγωνισμούς ο κρητής είναι μονος του  και η βαθμολογία εξαρτάται από τον κρητή από που είναι και ποιος είναι, για ένα παράδειγμα ένα μαλινουά που  βαθμολογείται στήν Γαλλία με 120 πόντους, στο Βέλγιο το ίδιο μαλινουά θα του δώσουν 141 πόντους, και αυτό που σας λέω είναι αποδειγμένο και από Βέλγους κρητές που το παραδέχονται.

----------


## vag21

σιμο αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα,μακριααααα φιλε μου.τι ειναι να αλλαζει την βαθμολογια του πουλιου,μπακαλοχαρτο?

----------


## kz8

εγινε μαλλον κακη συννενοηση επειδη μιλουσα με πμ με τον σιμο.

121 εχει το μαλινουα *του εκτροφεα* στην κομοτηνη,(οχι το μαλινουα στο πετ σοπ που πηγε ο σιμος)στην αρχη νομιζα 141 αλλα τελικα το ειδα στο utube (οπου εχει βιντεο με τα καναρινια του) οτι λεει 121...

σιμο νομιζω μπερδευεις τον εκτροφεα με τον πετσοπα.ειναι 2 εντελως διαφορετικοι οροι.
.

----------


## Kizariotis

Γιατι που ακριβως μπερδεψα αυτους τους δυο ορους?λαθος καταλαβα εγω σε αυτο π εγραψες για την βαθμολογια και νομιζα μιλουσες για το πουλι του μαγαζιου.Για τον εκτροφεα τα ειπαμε θα το δω απο δευτερα.

----------


## jimi gats

καταρχάς καλημέρα.ΠΡοκειται για ενα βαθμολογημενο καναρινι ωραια...Σιγουρα θα εχει περισσοτερη αξια απο οπου και αν το παρεις....Το θηλυκο ομως που θα παρεις γιατι λες ζυγαρι?ειναι απο που???το εχει στο πετ μαζι ????ειναι του ιδιου εκτροφεα ??εχει και αυττο χαρτια?γιατι δε μου λεει τιποτε να παρεις ενα βαθμολογημενο αν δε ξερεις απο που κραταει η σκουφια του...Να ξέρεις οτι το θηλυκο εχει παντα μεγαλυτερη αξια και αυτο ειναι σπανιο να οτο βρεις.επισης ας εχουμε υποψιν το μαλινουα αυτο ειανι απο βελγιο η ολλανδια/???γιατι στην ολλανδια στους διαγωνσιμους οι φυσσες ειανι διαφορετικες οπως και στο συστημα βαθμολογησης......Δεν εχω προβλημα να πληρωσω για ενα πουλι αλλα να ξερεις τι παιρνεις...Επισης δεν εχω προβλημα με τα πετ σοπ που ειναι επαγγελματιες ..ενα καλο μαγαζι μπορει να σε εξυπηρετησει σε χρειαζεται και το χρειαζεσαι αλαλ αυτα τα μαγαζια ειναι λιγα...Επισης το να παρεις ενα βαθμολογημενο δε λεει και πολλα πραγματα ,τωρα τελευταια ακουω μεχρι και πιτσιρικια 14 χρ μαζευουν χαρτζιλικι και αγοραζουν βαθμολογημενα απο δω και απο κει.....ολοι φουλ στα βαθμολογημενα....Αυτο τι σημαιενι σου εξασφαλιζει τι???ποιοτητα στο κοπαδι σου ?ενα εικοσαλεπτο απο τη ζωη του πουλιου αντικατοπτριζει τη ποιοτητα του????

----------


## koukoulis

Καλημέρα. Ήμουν εχθές στη Θεσσαλονίκη και πήγα σε ένα μεγάλο πετ να χαζέψω τα καναρίνια. Εκεί οι τιμές για μαλινουά περίπου 115 βαθμών έφταναν στα 125 ευρώ.

----------


## Kizariotis

Καλημερα κι απο εμενα.Επειδη χασαμε λιγο την μπαλα και ξεφυγε το θεμα ας ξεκαθαρισουμε καποια πραγματα.Η ερωτηση που εκανα στην αρχη ηταν γιατι σαν πρωταρης στα ζευγαρωματα ηθελα να αποκτησω ενα πουλι ρατσας,να προχωρησω με αυτο και απλα ρωτησα αν ειναι λογικη η τιμη του γιατι εμενα μου φανηκε εξωφρενικη και ηθελα την γνωμη καποιον ποιο εμπειρο απο εδω μεσα.Το θυληκο απο οτι μου ειπε το ειχε στο μαγαζι δεν το ειδα.Δεν ξερω απο κραταει η φυσσα του και δεν καιγομαι κιολας να μαθω.Αλλ οπως εχω πει και σε αλλο θεμα αν 10 ατομα απο το φορουμ που εχουν γνωσεις πουνε 2 σωστες κουβεντες μετα αυτοματως παω εγω στον εμπορο(οχι εκτροφεα) και ξεροντας δυο πραγματα παραπανω δεν μπορει να με πιασει κοτσο και ουτε να μου πει οτι αερολογια του κατεβει.Και το εχω δει στην πραξη αυτο οταν μπαινοντας σε μαγαζι και λεγωντας του οτι κραταω ρατσας καναρινια βλεπεις τον μαγαζατορα να ζαρωνει και να αλλαζει ολη την κουβεντα.Αν τωρα εσεις δεν θελετε να σταματησει η κοροιδια των μαγαζιων και να πουλανε σε καθε παιδακι που θελει να ασχοληθει ενα κοινο καναρινι για μαλινουα τοτε ειμαι οκ και καταλαβαινω.Εκτροφεα μπορω να βρω ανα πασα στιγμη κι ας μην ειμαι στην αθηνα η θεσσαλονικη απλα ειπα οτι ειναι πιο δυσκολο εδω στην Κομοτηνη γιατι δεν ξερεις τι θα σου δωσει αν και η φιλη Κατερινα με βοηθησε αρκετα σε αυτο και την ευχαριστω και δημοσια.

----------


## jk21

ΣΙΜΟ πιστευω οτι τα παιδια ,οπως και γω απλα θελουμε να σε βοηθησουμε .αυτο που σου λεει ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗς με το θηλυκο αν μπεις σε διαδικασια να αναπαραγαγεις τη ρατσα ειναι πρωτευον .το θηλυκο δινει κυριως τα χαρακτηριστικα στους νεοσσους απο οτι εχω ακουσει .και οι δυο γεννητορες αλλα κυριως αυτο .δεν στο λεω εγκυρα γιατι με την γενετικη δεν τα παω καλα ,αλλα αυτο εχω ακουσει απο εμπειρα ατομα στον χωρο .και δυστυχως σε καναρινια φωνης ,ποτε δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν το θηλυκο ειναι κοινο καναρινι ή τιμπραντο ή αν το καναρινι ειναι ενα κιτρινο καναρινακι απλα ή μαλινουα .αλλα και να ειναι εχει σημασια αν  ειναι απο γονεις που βγαλανε και καλα βαθμολογημενα αρσενικα .οταν τα πουλια ειναι απο εκτροφεα που κραταει pedigry μπορεις να το δεις μεσω των δαχτυλιδιων .


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ μπορεις να μας ενημερωσεις για τον διαφορετικο τροπο βαθμολογησης σε ολλανδια; εδω με λιγα λογια  ή σε δικο σου θεμα πιο αναλυτικο οταν μπορεις παρουσιαζοντας τις διαφορες μεταξυ του εκει τροπου και του εδω ως προς τις φυσσες

----------


## kz8

σιμο αν χρειαστεις κατι παρε τηλ.

καλη τυχη
 :Anim 25:

----------


## Kizariotis

Δημητρη δεν κατηγορω κανεναν ισα ισα που ζηταω την γνωμη απο ατομα που εχω δει εδω μεσα οτι εχουν την γνωση και λογω το οτι δεν ειναι ιδιοκτητες μαγαζιων με πουλια λενε την γνωμη τους αντικειμενικα και οχι για να πουλησουν.Δεν θα μπορουσα να καταλαβω ποτε πιστευω αν μου δωσουν ενα απλο καναρινακι η μαλινουα η οποιαδηποτε αλλη ρατσα.Πιστευω οτι το εχετε δει απο την παρουσιαση των πουλιων μου που μου εδωσαν ιζαμπελα και τελικα δεν πλησιαζει καν σε αυτη τη ρατσα.Απλα απορησα με την τιμη οπως απορησα που σε συζητηση με φιλο μου ειπε μαλινουα ζευγαρι 40 ευρω κι αυτο ακομα μου φανηκε παραξενο.Αλλα με τις συμβουλες σας μαθαινουμε κι εμεις οι απειροι.Για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις το τι γνωση μου δινει αυτο το φορουμ θα σου πω μερικα παραδειγματα.Ο σπινος μου που ειχε γινει ολοκληρο θεμα αυτη την στιγμη πεταει ελευθερος γιατι επιστρεφωντας τον στον ιδιοκτήτη του μιλησα για το φορουμ και για την προσπαθεια να μην αιχμαλωτιζουμε πουλια ιθαγενη.Η καρδερινα που εχω αν σε ενα μηνα δεν μου φερουνε οπως μου ειπανε θυληκια εκτροφης θα την αφησω κι αυτην να φυγει για να μην την τυρραναω αν και ο ιδιοκτητης μου την ζητησε πισω.Και τελευταιο για να μην σας κουραζω πλεον δεν θα ψαχνω πουλια απο πετ σοπ αλλα απο εκτροφεις η φιλους με δικια τους γεννα.Και ολα αυτα με της γνωσεις που εσεις εδω μεσα εχετε περασει σε εμενα και εγω προσπαθω να της περασω σε αλλους.

----------


## yannis37

αμα θες να ασχοληθεις με την συγκεκριμένη ρατσα.......... και αφου διαπιστωσεις οτι ολα ειναι γνησια στην φισα του .....και αφου λες οτι δεν εχεις καποιον εκτρωφεα εκει κοντα....και δεις οτι το πουλι ειναι υγειες ....τοτε τα "σκας" και τα παιρνεις.

κανε και κανενα παζάρι....κριση εχουμε!!!!

----------


## jimi gats

Εθεσα προβληματισμο οσον αφορα τη προελευση του θηλυκου...Εφερε βαθμολογημενα ο ανρθωπος μαλινουα...Το θηλυκο ηρθε με το ιδιο φορτιο?ή ηταν στο πετ την ιδια στιγμη?Για να εχει φυσσα σιγουρα εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο..και παλι θελει προσοχη γιατι ετυχε αν διαβασω φυσσα με μαλινουα πανω απο 145 βαθμους αν θυμαμαι καλα 150 και ...προβληματιστηκα και ρωτησα τον μαγαζατορα κα ιμου ειπε οτι το πουλι ειαν ιαπο ολλανδια(οντως γιατι διαβασα το δαχτυλιδι.)και ο διαγωνισμος εγινε εκει οπου ισχυει αλλη βαθμολογηση..ετσι ειπε αλλα δυστυχως δε ξερω τη ισχυει...με αγαπη υπομονη μερακι και δουλεια μπορει καποιος να βγαλει κατι καλο ακομη και απο μετρια πουλια...και το μετρι οεινα ισχετικο οταν τα πουλια ειναι υγιεστατα,τραγουδουν συνεχεια,εινα ιγονιμα και καλοι γονεις και απροβληματιστα...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όταν κάποιος θέλει να αγοράσει ένα μαλινουά με τέτοιο επίπεδο βαθμολογίας νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο λογικό να το ακούσει πριν το αγοράσει, προσοχή στο λαμόγια υπάρχουν πολλά λαμόγια σε τέτοια μαλινουά, προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πιο καλά να βρείτε ένα ελληνικό μαλινουά και ας έχει κάρτα βαθμολογίας με 105 πόντους είμαι σίγουρος πως θα είναι πιο καλο προσέξετε αυτό που σας λέω.

----------


## δημητρα

σιμο πρωτα απο ολα θα σε συγχαρω που αφησες ελευθερα καποια αγρια που ειχες στην κατοχη σου, μπραβο σου. 

τωρα εδω ολοι προσπαθουν καλοπροαιρετα να σε βοηθησουν ωστε να μην δωσεις ενα καρο λεφτα κ μετα στεναχωρηθεις αδικα. αμα θες να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι ρατσας θα πρεπει καταρχας να κατασταλαξεις ποια ρατσα σου αρεσει, να σου αρεσει πολυ. γιατι αμα το ερωτευτεις θα δεις τι ωραια πραγματα που θα κανεις. οποια ρατσα κ να παρεις θελει ψαξιμο, πρεπει να μαθεις τα προτυπα να δεις απο κοντα πρωταθλητες να παρεις εικονες πως ειναι ενα καλο πουλι της συγκεκριμενης ρατσας. τωρα αμα θες τραγουδιστες θα πρεπει να μαθεις να ξεχωριζεις τις κυριες φωνες τους. απο εκει κ περα οτι κ να αποφασισεις θα σε βοηθησουμε ολοι αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο.

----------


## talisker

Γειά σας,
Μένω στην Πάτρα, και θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω ένα καναρίνι μαλινουά  βαθμολογημένο. Μπορείτε να μου υποδείξετε κάποια πήγή από την οποία θα  μπορέσω να αγοράσω ένα τέτοιο πουλί, καθώς επίσης και να με ενημερώσετε  πόσο περίπου κυμαίνονται οι τιμές;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## thrillos

talisker καλως ήρθες! Διάβασε λίγο στα πρώτα μηνύματα του θέματος όπου αναφέρονται κάποιες τιμές. Όσον αφορά εκτροφείς μαλινουά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε κατατοπίσουν όσοι ασχολούνται εδώ μέσα με τη συγκεκριμένη ράτσα. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και στους διάφορους τοπικούς συλλόγους.

----------


## jk21

περι τιμων  αναφερθησαν .περι εκτροφεων να μην γινει δημοσια .νομιζω καποιοι κανονες που ολοι πρεπει να διαβαζουμε οταν γραφομαστε ,ειναι σαφεις ....  μαλινουα θα βρεις ειτε σε πετ σοπ ειτε σε εκτροφεις που ο καλυτερος τροπος αν δεν ειναι απο κοινους γνωστους ,ειναι να τους βρεις μεσω συλλογων .πχ ο οεμ http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/και ο συκβε http://sykbe.blogspot.com/

----------


## talisker

> talisker καλως ήρθες! Διάβασε λίγο στα πρώτα μηνύματα του θέματος όπου αναφέρονται κάποιες τιμές. Όσον αφορά εκτροφείς μαλινουά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε κατατοπίσουν όσοι ασχολούνται εδώ μέσα με τη συγκεκριμένη ράτσα. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και στους διάφορους τοπικούς συλλόγους.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## talisker

> περι τιμων  αναφερθησαν .περι εκτροφεων να μην γινει δημοσια .νομιζω καποιοι κανονες που ολοι πρεπει να διαβαζουμε οταν γραφομαστε ,ειναι σαφεις ....  μαλινουα θα βρεις ειτε σε πετ σοπ ειτε σε εκτροφεις που ο καλυτερος τροπος αν δεν ειναι απο κοινους γνωστους ,ειναι να τους βρεις μεσω συλλογων .πχ ο οεμ http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/και ο συκβε http://sykbe.blogspot.com/


Ok Admin και συγγνώμη αν έκανα κάτι λάθος. Αν υπάρχει δε κανείς από Πάτρα που να διαθέτει βαθμολογημένα μαλινουά θα με βόλευε πολύ.

----------


## jk21

δεν εκανες κατι διαφορετικο απο τα περισσοτερα νεα μελη ... 

για να σε καλωσορισουμε λοιπον και για αλλα βασικα, θα μαθεις το τι και πως εδω  
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας !

----------


## talisker

Πάντως μια γύρα που έκανα σήμερα το πρωί σε κάποια ενημερωμένα pet shop της Πάτρας, μαλινουά δεν βρήκα. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν δικά τους κοινά καναρίνια, γιατί, όπως μου εξήγησε ένας από τους καταστηματάρχες, με την οικονομική κρίση ο κόσμος δεν πληρώνει πολλά για ένα βαθμολογημένο καναρίνι.

----------


## talisker

> σιμο πρωτα απο ολα θα σε συγχαρω που αφησες ελευθερα καποια αγρια που ειχες στην κατοχη σου, μπραβο σου. 
> 
> τωρα εδω ολοι προσπαθουν καλοπροαιρετα να σε βοηθησουν ωστε να μην δωσεις ενα καρο λεφτα κ μετα στεναχωρηθεις αδικα. αμα θες να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι ρατσας θα πρεπει καταρχας να κατασταλαξεις ποια ρατσα σου αρεσει, να σου αρεσει πολυ. γιατι αμα το ερωτευτεις θα δεις τι ωραια πραγματα που θα κανεις. οποια ρατσα κ να παρεις θελει ψαξιμο, πρεπει να μαθεις τα προτυπα να δεις απο κοντα πρωταθλητες να παρεις εικονες πως ειναι ενα καλο πουλι της συγκεκριμενης ρατσας. τωρα αμα θες τραγουδιστες θα πρεπει να μαθεις να ξεχωριζεις τις κυριες φωνες τους. απο εκει κ περα οτι κ να αποφασισεις θα σε βοηθησουμε ολοι αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο.


Γειά,
Σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου με ένα ΠΜ το τηλ. του εκτροφέα στην Πάτρα για να ρωτήσω για μαλινουά. Επίσης ό,τι θες για καρδερίνες και μπορώ να σε διαφωτίσω, ρώτησέ με.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## talisker

Γεια σε όλους βρήκα μια άκρη για να πάρω ένα μαλινουά, αλλά είναι φετεινό πουλί και φοβάμαι πως δεν καλύπτομαι, καθώς έχω κι άλλα πουλιά στο σπίτι, όπότε στο μούτεμα το μαλινουά κινδυνεύει να "χαλάσει" σε φωνές. Ξέρει κανείς να υποδείξει που μπορώ να βρώ τρίχρονο βαθμολογημένο μαλινουά; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Και τρίχρονο μαλινουά να βρεις και αυτό θα "χαλάσει" αν ακούει άλλες φωνές εκτός μαλινουά!
Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα καναρίνια φωνής.

----------


## jk21

φιλε talisker νομιζω σε προηγουμενη δημοσιευση εκανα αναφορα για καποιους κανονες ,που αν στην αρχη δεν διαβασες οπως κακως πολλα νεα μελη κανουν οταν δινουν την συγκαταθεση τους για να εγγραφτουν ,νομιζω τωρα επρεπε να εχεις κανει .καλως ή κακως ειχες ζητησει καποιες πληροφοριες για μαλινουα ,ολοι το ειδανε και οποιος θελει μπορει σε προσωπικο επιπεδο να μιλησει μαζι τους .αλλο να μιλαμε για το ποσο κανουν τα μαλινουα και αλλο να ζηταμε συγκεκριμενα καποιο πουλι .δεν ειναι ενοτητα των αγγελιων εδω ,και ουτε επιτρεπονται στις αγγελιες αγορες ζητησης

----------


## talisker

Φίλε Jk21 παρεξηγείς τις προθέσεις μου. Ως άσχετος με τα καναρίνια και θέλοντας να αγοράσω ένα μαλινουά, κάθισα και διάβασα μεριικά πράγματα εδώ μέσα. Έτσι έμαθα πως και για τα καναρίνια ισχύει ό,τι και με άλλα ωδικά (π.χ. μούλοι) ότι δηλαδή στο μούτεμα μπορεί να πάρουν άλλες φωνές. Έτσι ζήτησα την βοήθεια άλλων έμπειρων μελών στο θέμα αυτό, να μου πουν αν ξέρουν πως μπορώ να βρω τρίχρονο μαλινουά. Ποτέ δεν είδα το greekbirdclub ούτε και κανένα άλλο site, στα φόρουμ των οποίων συμμετέχω ως μέλος, ως τόπο για αγγελίες κλπ. πρωτίστως γιατί σέβομαι και δεν στοχεύω στο να εκμεταλλευτώ τα μέλη με τα οποία ανταλλάσσουμε γνώμες κι εμπειρίες και δεύτερον γιατί δεν είμαι έμπορος. Αν η ερώτησή μου εξελήφθη ως αγγελία, ζητώ συγγνώμη.

----------


## jk21

Talisker (αν θες μου λες το μικρο σου ονομα .. )  δεν σου ειπα οτι εισαι εμπορος ,ουτε οτι ειναι κακο να θελεις να βρεις καποιο πουλακι μεσω καποια επισημης ή ανεπισημης αγγελιας ζητησης .δεν κατηγορησαν καν το να υπαρχουν σε ενα φορουμ τετοιες αγγελιες.απλα σου ειπα οτι ειναι ξεκαθαρη επιλογη της διαχειριστικης ομαδας ,αυτο που ισως δεν ειναι ευχαριστο για τα μελη που θα θελανε το αντιθετο (το να βρισκουν δηλαδη μεσω του φορουμ ισως και σωστους εκτροφεις για να αγοραζουν πουλακια ) να μην το επιτρεπουν ειτε γιατι εμμεσα θα προωθουσαν σαν φορουμ μια παρανομη νομικα (απεναντι στην εφορια ) συναλλαγη (κατι που ισως προκαλει γελωτα αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα συντομα θα το δειτε να επιβαλλεται οπου επιτρεπεται ,οταν το κρατος ψαχνει πια απο παντου να μαζεψει χρηματα απο την παραοικονομια και στο χωρο ,ειδικα σε ακριβα πουλια ,δεν ειναι και μικρη ... ) ,ειτε γιατι θεωρουν οτι βραχυπροθεσμα αυτο που ισως εκανε καλο στο φορουμ (αυξημενη κινηση απο μελη που ψαχνουν  να αγορασουν καποιο πουλακι ή που ψαχνουν το ταδε eshop ή απλο πετσοπ για να παρουν τα ταδε προιοντα ) ,μακρυπροθεσμα εξασφαλιζει την ηρεμια απο συκοφαντιες για εξαρτηση και προωθηση οικονομικων συμφεροντων .

επισης θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι για τεχνικες εκπαιδευσης πουλιων που μονο φυσιλογικες δεν ειναι για αυτα ( μιλω για το μουτεμα ) ,μπορει να ειναι κανονας αναμεσα σε εκτροφεις του ειδους ,αλλα εδω συμφωνα με τις αρχες της δικης μας παρεας ,δεν εχουν θεση για συζητηση !!!

----------


## talisker

Δημήτρη, 
σέβομαι τις επιλογές και τους κανόνες της ιστοσελίδας. Μόνο μια απορία έχω: Γιατί το μούτεμα δεν το θεωρείς φυσιολογικό; Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πώς το έχεις συνδυάσει, αλλά για εμάς τους παλαιότερους σε ηλικία εδώ στην Πάτρα που ασχολούμαστε με πουλιά, όταν λέμε μούτεμα ενοούμε την περίοδο κατά την οποία το πουλί έχει πτερόρροια κάτι το πολύ φυσιολογικό. Και το λέμε μούτεμα γιατί, όπως γνωρίζεις καλά, κατά την περίοδο αλλαγής πτερώματος, και μέχρι να "ντυθεί" το πουλί, σταματά το κελάδημα. Εκείνη την περίοδο λοιπόν το πουλί, όταν είναι νέο, παίρνει ό,τι φωνή ακούει (πίστεψε με έχω ακούσει καρδερίνα που γεννήθηκε σε κλουβί, να έχει πάρει φωνές από καναρίνι), γι' αυτό είθισται να το έχουμε δίπλα σε ένα πιο παλαιό πουλί, σε ένα δάσκαλο, για να κρατήσει τις φωνές του. Τίποτε περισσότερο, τίποτε λιγότερο.
Στέφανος

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις αυτο φιλε μου χιλια συγνωμη αλλα ως μουτιασμα ,εννοουσα την διαδικασια μπαουλιασματος σε σκοτεινο χωρο που περνουσαν οι παλιοτεροι  τα πουλια καθολη την πτεροροια που τρωγανε και ζουσανε στο σκοταδι εκτος απο τη στιγμη που στην πορεια τα βγαζανε στο φως για τραγουδι

----------


## talisker

Ok. Νομίζω πως λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση. Ασφαλώς και δεν εννοούσα το μπαουλάρισμα.

----------


## jk21

αν ψαξεις λιγο διαδικτυακα με τον ορο αυτο ,αυτο εννοειται .μαλιστα σε ιστοσελιδα γνωστου καρδερινα περιγραφεται και η διαδικασια ...

σαφως και συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι η περιοδος της πτεροροιας ειναι η πιο καταλληλη περιοδος για ξεκινημα στην εκπαιδευση των πουλιων .συνεχιζεται βεβαια και μετα και ολοκληρωνεται μεσα στα 2 πρωτα χρονια της ζωης τους απο οτι εχω διαβασει σε ερευνα επιστημονικη  για την εκμαθηση του τραγουδιου στα πουλια.μεχρι τοτε μπορουν ακομα να εμπλουτησουν το ρεπερτοριο αλλα και να χασουν ηχους που ειχαν μαθει αλλα σταματησανε να ακουνε

----------


## talisker

Ίσως ο καρδερινάς που λες να εννοεί το τεχνητό μούτεμα των πουλιών (γίνεται με μπαουλάρισμα), το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο. Πάντως εμείς στην Πάτρα όταν λέμε "το γαρδέλι μου έχει μουτέψει" εννοούμε ότι αλλάζει πτέρωμα. Μάλιστα, μιας που τόφερε η κουβέντα, θα σου πω πως μου έχει τύχει τα πουλιά μου, λόγω της αστάθειας του καιρού (πρόπερσι για παράγειγμα που δεν είχε βαρύ χειμώνα), άλλαξαν φτερά και μούτεψαν δύο φορές μέσα στο χρόνο. Για τι καρδερίνες τώρα δεν ισχύει ό,τι για τους μούλους. Η καρδερίνα (το γαρδέλι όπως το λέμε εδώ προφανώς από το λατινικό garduelis garduelis) ό,τι πάρει σε φωνές θα το πάρει τις πρώτες σαράντα ημέρες με δύο μήνες αφότου βγει από το αυγό. Μετά θέλει να έχει καλό δάσκαλο να ακούει για να σταθεροποιήσει τις παρτίδες της. Αντίθετα, τα καναρίνια και κυρίως οι μούλοι σπούργο να ακούσουν τον αρπάζουν αμέσως!

----------


## napolitanos10

***************************

----------


## HarrisC

Η Πατρα ειχε παντα επιροες απο Ιταλια.Mutare στα ιταλικα σημαινει "αλλαζω" ,μουτεμα λοιπον εννοουν την "περιοδο αλλαγης" προφανως πτεροροια και αλλαγη φτερων.Ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικα.(δεν ειμαι και πολυ off topic)

----------


## jk21

εξου και muta-vit

----------

